# Huffy Monza GT



## m_fumich (Apr 5, 2013)

What sets a Huffy Monza GT apart from other bikes?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Well it was mid to high level bike at the time and it was the only Huffy offered in the 60s to have a chromed tank. The Monza GT featured a standard rack (I think the springer was optional) but it had the electric headlight and the horn standard. A comparable bike was the F-85 and it was a step-down from the Silver Jet (top of the line). The F-85 was only offered in a mens frame and had a springer rack with the tail light standard (only other bike besides the Silver Jet to have this feature standard). However, the F-85 only had a headlight tank, no horn.

The Monza GT was produced from 1964-1969 (I think, I may be wrong).

Like all late 50s and 60's middleweights, finding a mid or high level bike with all of it's parts is quite rare and condition is everything.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 9, 2013)

I will try to post some pictures. I'be located one and I don't know if it's worth the $100 they're asking.

(Why does the font size in my post come up so small but it's larger if I reply with a quote?)


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 9, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> I will try to post some pictures. I'be located one and I don't know if it's worth the $100 they're asking.
> 
> (Why does the font size in my post come up so small but it's larger if I reply with a quote?)





See what I mean?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't notice a difference in the font? What you are quoting is smaller and italicized. That is normal. For the price, if the bike is complete and functional, thats a fair price. I haven't seen a nice Monza G.T. in a long time, but they usually hit around $150-$200 (assuming this is a mens frame).


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

I discovered it was a problem with my brand new Droid Razr phone. I'm now using a loaner phone while Best Buy sends the Razr off to be fixed or junked.


----------

